# UKCA CHAMPIONSHIP 2013



## norca (May 3, 2012)

UKCA chapionships 6th April 2013 its gona be a good one if you can make it and yes if you live in the uk its one of the biggest comps of the year

you mst reg with UK Catapult Association site to enter the comp but thats no hardship

443 Richmond Road
Richmond
Sheffield
S13 8LU


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Any travel scholarships for us folks in the colonies???? :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

Charles if i could and had the cash wouldnt that be somthing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It would be great to have an international slingshot shoot ... folks from Canada, Mexico, Panama, the US, Great Britain, Spain, Portugal, Belgium, China, etc. That would be fantastic!!! Ah well ... Have fun at the tournament and give us a report ... maybe even a video.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey any competitions here in the states, I'm in Michigan?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm gonna start rowing my canoe now!!!!!!!! Wish I could be there! Hope you guys have a great turnout. Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

May I suggest that you guys arrange to have a Chrony set up and recruit some new members to the SSF 300 Club?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

Also, this would be a perfect opportunity to maybe set a new SSF World Record. The Forum for this will be active soon.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd love to go there :banghead:


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

My home town this is going to be the best day out for a long time
nice People grate competition with some of the best all round shooters from the UK comming


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Who will win the north or south? I am thinking it will be the south.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

YORKSHIRE!!!! YORKSHIRE!!!!!!!!YORKSHIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

is there an admission fee to spectate?


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

GHT said:


> is there an admission fee to spectate?


no simple answer just come and enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

If you Take lemon curd Spanky will be your pal.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

orcrender said:


> If you Take lemon curd Spanky will be your pal.


thats all ready in the bag and spankys a mate for life :king: :neener:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for reply norca, see you there.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow wish i coud make it,post a load of pics pleas

chears


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

be great if you can post some pictures


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

had a great day well thats it for another year top shooters for the day toddy skipman jumbo and gaz well done lads


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

How it was the championship? Does someone took pics? Who was the winner?

We need breaking-news!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

booo missed it and yet was using the site for months :-(


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Well there is always next year, and the next year, and the next year.

Well if I go to college I may never get to attend a SS championship.

Well I certainly hope when I get a bit older and I get the money together, I'll be attending when possible.

Roughly a 3 hour drive there, and a 3 hour drive back, but it'll be worth it to get out and about, and meet new people.

My generation are just to lazy, always inside on their video games, or out and drinking excessively.


----------

